# i need to learn to eat slower :( i'm a shoveler.



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 27, 2013)

i dont know where i learned it. living in a college dorm? eating with hungry siblings? 

but i need to stop it. i go to a high(er) end restaurant and they set down a plate of food, my immediate thought is; "that's it? so small!"..but being in a fancy joint, i take my time. pro restaurants know how to pace things. i think. i end up stuffed! i know it is the slow pace. my mind thinks it is full and is sending my mouth a "shut it down!" message.

i notice at work, i can inhale my lunch and still be hungry. short time later, i am stuffed..i need to capitalize on this.. hahah

you a fast eater?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 27, 2013)

my military friends can outpace me by a huge margin. they are crazy eaters.


----------



## bikehunter (Jun 27, 2013)

I think eating speed comes natural to every individual. I've been teased by family and friends all my life about being the last one at the table to finish. Neither a limited amount of jail time or being in the military changed that. Have you tried putting your utensils down after every bite and not touching them again until the previous bite is chewed and swallowed?


----------



## CanadianMan (Jun 27, 2013)

My brother is a fast eater, I watched him today eat a sandwich only putting it down once to take a drink.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 27, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> my military friends can outpace me by a huge margin. they are crazy eaters.



Yes we are, basic training and deployments with live fire do that to you :biggrin:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 27, 2013)

For me its just that I love a full-mouth of food. I can choke down a Jersey Mikes large Italian sub no problem. I eat primarllly a paleo diet. excelt for some bread carbs here and there. I call my feeding patten the Anaconda Diet. Like the Cow standing up inside the snake (remember that one from Sesame Street?) 

Black coffee for breakfast, 2000K plus lunch usually meat, fish and vegetables (usually some decent buffet). then a light dinner if at all. 

RANT:
Who ever came up with a diet based on eatting small amounts of food several times a day? Humans have still spend live more that 99.8% of our existance in hunter gatherer relationships living in caves. Other than those that lived on the coast or in some tropical areas, where did humans have the luxury of eatting ten times a day. In my opinion, our bodies are meant to gorge on the kill, then fast until the next meal. Sure there were nuts and berries and piddly foods available, but thats different than constantly eating small nutrent rich foods every ten minutes. My 2Cents

I still have a 34inch waist and have been wearing the same jeans sinc HS. I'm fourty three now.


----------



## bikehunter (Jun 27, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> For me its just that I love a full-mouth of food. I can choke down a Jersey Mikes large Italian sub no problem. I eat primarllly a paleo diet. excelt for some bread carbs here and there. I call my feeding patten the Anaconda Diet. Like the Cow standing up inside the snake (remember that one from Sesame Street?)
> 
> Humans have still spend live more that 99.8% of our existance in hunter gatherer relationships living in caves. Other than those that lived on the coast or in some tropical areas, where did humans have the luxury of eatting ten times a day. In my opinion, our bodies are meant to gorge on the kill, /QUOTE]
> 
> Some of us are more primitive than others.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 1, 2013)

I had the same problem woofing down plate lunches.Started using chopsticks to slow me down,but got good wt. them too.Awareness helps esp. eating good food slow down enjoy the flavors chew your food.Take small breaks unless you are worried about someone stealing the food off your plate.


----------

